# Fizik Arione to Selle SMP Evolution or Composite?



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

I have been through a couple of saddles already. I am currently on the Fizik Arione. Not my cup of tea. 

All I have heard is great stuff about the SMP saddles so I thought about getting one. 

1. comfort: Evolution Vs. Composite?
2. Any of you riding SMPs? If so which one?
3. What saddle did you come off of before you went to the SMP?

Thanks in advance....

BTW, the Arione will be for sale with the ICS LED light. Literally 2 weeks old.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

I went from an arione to an SMP Evolution. I'm light at 150 & felt that the evolution still lacked enough padding for long rides (3.5 hours +). If I was to do it again, I'd get the Stratos, the next one up from the Evolution. Try them before you buy if you can. I am now back to my old faithful Aliante.


----------



## JerHar0243 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have used both the SMP Composit (NO PADDING) and the SMP Evolution (Some Padding). I actually liked the Composit the best, set up with the flat part level, and back about 1/2 cm. I am 145 lbs. My rides were generally 1-2 hours, but included some 4-6 hour rides, and I was more comfortable on the Composit than other saddles including: Aspide, SLK, and SMP Evolution.


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I was concerned about using the Composite. The no padding thing seems weird to me. Does the shell have enough flex to compensate for the lack of padding?


----------



## JerHar0243 (Apr 6, 2007)

Not much flex. I wouln't use it on relentlessly bumpy roads(pot holes are harsh). The shape of the saddle seems to work for me. My weight is mostly on my sit bones, and there is no pressure where I don't want it. The way the saddle curves up in back helps spead out the support a bit. The padding on the Evolution feels better for short rides, but sinking in to the padding seems to cut off circulation faster and cause numbness(the padding is too soft). I wish SMP had a saddle with small amount of really firm padding, but the Composit is the best for me so far.


----------



## adlerburg (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm getting the Selle SMP as well. I was pretty much locked on to the Evolution, but after reading many reviews, I'm now leaning toward a little bit more cushion in the Stratos. There are 8 or 9 models of the SMP saddle ranging from all composite with no padding, to pretty plush in the padding areas. There is dealer that will let you demo each saddle for 1 week for a charge of 20 bucks each. If you send it back, they'll send you the next in line until you find the one that you like best, then you just don't send it back and they'll charge you for that saddle .... http://www.cbike.com/smp_demoprogram.htm


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

I ended up going with a white Evolution. I will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## taar44 (Jun 16, 2002)

spinwax said:


> I ended up going with a white Evolution. I will let you guys know how it goes.



How is the white evolution treating you?


----------



## jmkimmel (Jul 13, 2007)

I've got an evolution (also in white) that I absolutely love. I used to ride an SLR, but had numbness issues during long seated efforts in the drops - the evolution seems perfect for me, width-wise, and is really comfortable, even 'on the rivet' - no significant pressure on the perinium. Due to the production method, they can't make the rails out of titanium - they're tubular steel. That makes the saddle ride a little rougher than ti-railed saddles I own, but it's worth it for me due to saddle comfort.

The saddles I've had, and liked before, on proper racey road bikes:

SLR - comfy, good shape, but got numbness sometimes.
SLK - A little wide feeling, too flat for my taste. Nice flex characteristics, though.
Flite - Great saddle, but too round (high spot in the middle pressuring the 'ol perinium) for me.
Flite gel flow - same problem as flite, but the perforated top seemed to increase friction with my bibs.
Turbo - Even rounder than the Flite...stylish, but cuts off blood flow to the little guy almost immediately. Anybody want a good deal on a white perforated one?

I'm 5'10", 160lbs, ride about 16 hours/week, 10 of which is on the SMP evo. Love it, especially once it broke in (20-30 hours I'd guess).


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm currently riding the Arione and thinking of changing due to numbness issues to the SLR. Curious if you ever tried the version with the cutout?

Thanks,

ZAch


----------



## taar44 (Jun 16, 2002)

There is a version of the Selle SMP that can be had for about $100 compared to $200+ for the Evolution. That version is called the "extra". However, i cant find much information on it. Anyone here ride the Selle SMP extra?


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

taar44 said:


> How is the white evolution treating you?


Check out my other thread.... I got a Toupe...

SMP was built extremely nice, but it hurt my sitbones.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

adlerburg said:


> I'm getting the Selle SMP as well. I was pretty much locked on to the Evolution, but after reading many reviews, I'm now leaning toward a little bit more cushion in the Stratos. There are 8 or 9 models of the SMP saddle ranging from all composite with no padding, to pretty plush in the padding areas. There is dealer that will let you demo each saddle for 1 week for a charge of 20 bucks each. If you send it back, they'll send you the next in line until you find the one that you like best, then you just don't send it back and they'll charge you for that saddle .... http://www.cbike.com/smp_demoprogram.htm


Good find. You may want to check out Competitive Cyclist demo program. It may have some appeal since you have access to a lot of saddles at once.

This link works better.
http://www.cbike.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=784


----------



## d8958101 (Oct 15, 2009)

It's better for a long ride to have a saddle without paddings.It's my experience also mentioned in the japanese magazine 'bicycle club'.I've been through many saddles,too.WTB=>Brooks=>Specialized Phenom=>SMP TRK=>SMP Hybrid=>SMP Composit,Now I like the SMP Composit best.In the forum of Taiwan,most people recommanded Composit is better than Evolution,because Evolution is padded and Composit is not.I installed this saddle on my Fuji Roubaix Pro and feel great without numbness.

SMP Hybrid is the same as SMP extra except the frame.Hybrid's is made of Titanium,extra is made of Aluminum.These two saddles is not for long ride.You'll feel the numbness after a 4-hour ride


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

FWIW i have used Selle SMP Stratos for 5 hour rides - no numbness issues with padding. SMP Stratos has about the same level of padding as Fizik Arione or Aliante and both of those saddles are popular in professional peloton and both are padded.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Went from Arione to SLR Carbonio Flow and I absolutely love it!
My main reason for change was the excessive pressure when I'm in drop.
SMP would've been my next try if SLR didn't work.
The probikekit has them for around $160 with free shipping.


----------

